# Is planning Permission needed for velux windows?



## carrotcake (20 Aug 2008)

Hello, could I ask advice please...I am in the process of building my home and typically have noticed a few areas that I should have put in some velux windows but never thought of it at design stage. I mentioned it to my builder and he seems to have no problem - he said wait until house is at roof level and then you will have a better idea if you want extra veluxes in the attic (of house and garage) or not. These veluxes would be all north west facing and to the front of the house and garage. I am worrying now that perhaps I would need planning permisison for this. My builder seems to think not, he mentioned something along the lines of 'veluxes are considered skylights and thus, don't need planning permission'. Before I get my hopes up (of being able to put in more veluxes for more light in attics), I wonder would anyone know do I need planning for this or not. 

Also, one other quick question: would you recommend putting water tank in attic of garage rather than house as a friend of mine who has just built a house said that was one fault she found with her newbuild - water tank is situated in attic over master bedroom and when anyone flushes toilet, she can hear the water gurgling from tank above her room! Thanks for any advice you may have.


----------



## sydthebeat (20 Aug 2008)

1. rooflights need permission. There is an 'unwritten' rule that rooflights to the rear dont need permission, most councils wouldnt follow up on this, but as i say its unwritten. Rooflights to the side and front would require permssion, but first ask whomever is certifying your build. If they will sign it off then you dont have a problem.

2. The water tank needs to be higher than all outlets it services, therefore if you have a two storey or dormer, then youd need a high garage to suit this type of arrangement. You should have enough room in any attic, even a dormer, to be able to move the location of it so its not over the bedrooms.


----------



## tester1 (20 Aug 2008)

You dont need planning permission for velux to the back of your house.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Aug 2008)

tester1 said:


> You dont need planning permission for velux to the back of your house.


Could you cite the relevant legislation on this please?


----------



## sydthebeat (20 Aug 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Could you cite the relevant legislation on this please?


 
There is none.


----------



## Dachshund (20 Aug 2008)

Chekc with your local planning authority as to whether you will need planning permission. 

South Dublin County Council states that planning permission is not required for Velux windows to the rear of a house. Planning permission *is required* for Velux windows to the front. 

*"Do I need planning permission to insert dormer windows or velux rooflights in the roof of my house?*
Planning permission is required for ALL types of dormer windows proposed to any part of the roof of a house. Planning permission is required for velux rooflights or skylights proposed on any roofslope of a dwelling that face onto a public street. Planning permission is not required for velux rooflights or skylights proposed on the rear roofslope of a dwelling or on roofslopes that do not face onto a public street. In this case, it should be noted that the number and size of velux rooflights or skylights proposed should not dominate the roofslope - it is recommended that they do not cover more than 20% of the roof slope on which they are located."

Taken from [broken link removed].


----------



## z103 (20 Aug 2008)

Our friendly neighbour objected to our velux windows which were on the rear slope of our house, away from the road.
We ended up having to get retention, with total cost to us of over €500.

We actually had windows in the original plan, but the ones we installed looked slightly different.


----------



## sydthebeat (20 Aug 2008)

Dachshund said:


> Chekc with your local planning authority as to whether you will need planning permission.
> 
> South Dublin County Council states that planning permission is not required for Velux windows to the rear of a house. Planning permission *is required* for Velux windows to the front.
> 
> ...


 
the problem is that this is not stated in any legal regulation.

generally councils do not have issues with rear rooflights, side and front are different issues, but thats does not mean that you dont need permission for them.

I always look at it from the worst case scenario, if i was in court because i signed off rooflights to the rear and a judge asked me to point out the legislation that allows rooflights to be exempt... i couldnt.


----------



## Dachshund (20 Aug 2008)

Technically Velux windows are not exempted development as they change the appearance of the structure, therefore they will require planning permission.

For something to be considered to be exempted development, Section 4 of the Planning and Development Act 2000 gives the definitions. Section 4(h) of the Act usually covers most domestic buildings:

"development consisting of the carrying out of works for the maintenance, improvement or other alteration of any structure, being works which affect only the interior of the structure or which do not materially affect the external appearance of the structure so as to render the appearance inconsistent with the character of the structure or of neighbouring structures;"

The problem with Velux windows is that they can _"materially affect the external appearance of the structure so as to render the appearance inconsistent with the character of the structure or of neighbouring structures". _This may be the reason why leghorn had to get retention for his windows even though they were at the rear of the building.

I too would apply for planning permission if I was in the OP's shoes.


----------



## MsGinger (20 Aug 2008)

sydthebeat said:


> 2. The water tank needs to be higher than all outlets it services, therefore if you have a two storey or dormer, then youd need a high garage to suit this type of arrangement. You should have enough room in any attic, even a dormer, to be able to move the location of it so its not over the bedrooms.


 
We recently refurbished and for noise reasons put the water tank off the kitchen and away from the bedrooms.  We had to put in a pump to facilitate this, but the pressure of water is now excellent and we don't have the problem of waking someone everytime a tap is run or a shower taken.


----------



## sydthebeat (20 Aug 2008)

pumps are fine.... but a powerless system such as gravity feed is preferrable in most cases when it can be designed in.

There will always be cases of blackouts.


----------



## carrotcake (2 Sep 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. Much appreciated


----------

